# Help info needed, schools, rentals, advice



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

hi guys cant stand it no more, was coming out in 2011, now in the summer leaving hubby and 16 year old will be taking 5 and 6 year old. So desperatley searching for more info on everything and anything, especially info on spanish schools does any one know of any good schools with places, in there area that have some english children to make the transition easier, dont really mind where i go just has to be a descent school for children. In a year or so i want to buy in a spanish area, once the children have some language skills hopefully then they will not find it as hard. Hubby will work here and commute, things are gonna be very very tight for a year or two, will not sell the house until market picks up here, and i know that spain is where i want to be, not just a grass is greener on the other side, got to live it to know for sure havent you. Will have rent and mortagage to find, so if you no any one that is looking to rent out a property preferably 3 bed, that will allow us to take our 2 kittens, furnished or unfurnished apartment or town house, villa, dont mind just have to go must be cheap, but clean, not remote or rural, i will be without hubby so need to be in a safe area. All help all advice greatfully recieved, been talking of this for 4 years now time for doing thank you chris


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi chris

You dont mention whereabouts you would prefer to be ? what areas have you visited before ? Also when you say you want accomodation to rent that is cheap - what is your budget because it varies greatly on both areas and size of property - we rent a 3 bed apartment for example, which is brand new but its not huge and it costs us 800 a month after negotiating with the owner....


----------



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

gosh that was quick, been to javea love it, but quite an expensive area so need somwhere cheaper will consider any area, would prefer somewhere that is not all tourists. Looking on net today at rentals 400-500 euros, will provide the necessary accomodation so do not want to pay more than this, thank you for asking.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Javea is not an area I know well - but Im sure someone else on here will help out. Just noticed you are in Lincolnshire - huge County but I lived in that area for a while, lovely place - but too flat for a lot of people!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris said:


> gosh that was quick, been to javea love it, but quite an expensive area so need somwhere cheaper will consider any area, would prefer somewhere that is not all tourists. Looking on net today at rentals 400-500 euros, will provide the necessary accomodation so do not want to pay more than this, thank you for asking.



I dont live in the Jaea area, but I´m living as you´re planning to do. My older children rent my UK house which covers the costs there and I rent here with my younger two while my OH commutes! I can tell you anything you need to know about how it works good and bad!


The one thing I will say is that 400-500€ in my area wouldnt get you much. A few months ago I looked at properties that were 600€ cos I wanted a change and I saw some lovely places on the net - they looked beautiful and I would have gone for them right there and then........ until I went and looked at em !!! Please bare that in mind!!!!!!!


Jo


----------



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes licolnshire is a big county, i live in binbrook which is in the lincolnshire wolds, which is very hilly, my drive is so steep, i cant use it if there is the slightest bit of snow or ice. I dont think i would enjoy living in the flat lands either, i like a bit of visual interest in the scenary. What area are you in, like i said the area to me is unimportant, its more an exercise in seeing if we can cope with living apart, financially and emotionally, we want to dip our toe in the water, before we sell houses, burn bridges that kinda thing. Once we know we can get over the basics, we can start worrying about what we want and dont want, for now open to all possibilities.


----------



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi jo jo i hear you have sun today, has that brightened your spirits! we have grey skies as usual. I take your point about what you see on the net is not suitable when you see it in person. Would love more money for a property, cant do it, not with keeping 2 houses going, as long as the area is clean and safe ideally quite i will take anything, well within reason, we can be fussy if it all works out on what and where we buy.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris said:


> Hi jo jo i hear you have sun today, has that brightened your spirits! we have grey skies as usual. I take your point about what you see on the net is not suitable when you see it in person. Would love more money for a property, cant do it, not with keeping 2 houses going, as long as the area is clean and safe ideally quite i will take anything, well within reason, we can be fussy if it all works out on what and where we buy.



Yes, once the sun shines I turn into a much happier person  By the way, I´m in noway trying to put you off. What you need to do is come out for a holiday/fact finding trip. You also should remember to be fairly near a good airport if your OH is commuting and if you´re going to be on your own a fair bit it may be easier for you and the kids to be in a bit more of an expat community. Its great to intergrate, but not as easy as it sounds and I found I craved conversation and familiar voices and the kids feel happier to have other brits around them too - initially anyway


Jo x


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

chris said:


> hi guys cant stand it no more, was coming out in 2011, now in the summer leaving hubby and 16 year old will be taking 5 and 6 year old. So desperatley searching for more info on everything and anything, especially info on spanish schools does any one know of any good schools with places, in there area that have some english children to make the transition easier, dont really mind where i go just has to be a descent school for children. In a year or so i want to buy in a spanish area, once the children have some language skills hopefully then they will not find it as hard. Hubby will work here and commute, things are gonna be very very tight for a year or two, will not sell the house until market picks up here, and i know that spain is where i want to be, not just a grass is greener on the other side, got to live it to know for sure havent you. Will have rent and mortagage to find, so if you no any one that is looking to rent out a property preferably 3 bed, that will allow us to take our 2 kittens, furnished or unfurnished apartment or town house, villa, dont mind just have to go must be cheap, but clean, not remote or rural, i will be without hubby so need to be in a safe area. All help all advice greatfully recieved, been talking of this for 4 years now time for doing thank you chris


I know of a 4 bed house opposit us that is english owned. It is up for rent for 220 euros a month, it is partly furnished. We are in a small village but there are english here. The school is good and the village is very safe. We are an hour from both sevilla and malaga airports. If you want any more info please contact me
Caz


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi chris

I see Jo is giving you advice and expert help! Ive kept upto speed reading a lot of posts from Jo on here over the last few months and I think she is definitely your best source of information given the similarity in your circumstances.

We live in Estepona (for me its the quieter part of the coast which I like) I have to be down here for easy access to work - although we lived in Coin for more than 2 years when we first arrived and loved it - if we had the choice we would be inland for sure - but the drive down to the coast each day particulary in winter drove me mad! ... one day we hope to "repatriate" back to the Country .... love it up there.

Good luck with everything.

By the way I lived on the Belvoir Castle Estate which is technically on the Lincs / Leics border and previously a little village just outside Grantham, lincolnshire ...

Take care - Sue


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Cazzy said:


> I know of a 4 bed house opposit us that is english owned. It is up for rent for 220 euros a month, it is partly furnished. We are in a small village but there are english here. The school is good and the village is very safe. We are an hour from both sevilla and malaga airports. If you want any more info please contact me
> Caz



If its that cheap and has a pool I´ll have it!!!!!!!!!


Jo x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Hi chris
> 
> I see Jo is giving you advice and expert help! Ive kept upto speed reading a lot of posts from Jo on here over the last few months and I think she is definitely your best source of information given the similarity in your circumstances.






Jo


----------



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

jo jo i must admit i was thinking the same about the expat community, personally i would prefer the real spain, and in the future that may be an option, we do need to come out and view potential rentals to get perspective on what you get for your money, will be visiting just outside elche and again javea in may june time, elche is a lot cheaper than javea more spanish but lots of english on the coast, so perhaps a largish town between elche and the coast might be a compromise. Wow cazzy 220 euros a month sounds good, think i need to be in a bigger community though, but i will definatley have a think about it, do you know if there are english children at the local school, and is there a big town nearby? thank you so much both of you xxxx


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> If its that cheap and has a pool I´ll have it!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo x


Sorry no pool but the community pool is only a 5 min walk, bargain though isn't it!!


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

chris said:


> jo jo i must admit i was thinking the same about the expat community, personally i would prefer the real spain, and in the future that may be an option, we do need to come out and view potential rentals to get perspective on what you get for your money, will be visiting just outside elche and again javea in may june time, elche is a lot cheaper than javea more spanish but lots of english on the coast, so perhaps a largish town between elche and the coast might be a compromise. Wow cazzy 220 euros a month sounds good, think i need to be in a bigger community though, but i will definatley have a think about it, do you know if there are english children at the local school, and is there a big town nearby? thank you so much both of you xxxx


There are several english/irish children here not as young as yours though. Although it's a small village the spanish are really friendly and will include you in everything. It is the real spain your kids would settle in fine.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

chris said:


> jo jo i must admit i was thinking the same about the expat community, personally i would prefer the real spain, and in the future that may be an option, we do need to come out and view potential rentals to get perspective on what you get for your money, will be visiting just outside elche and again javea in may june time, elche is a lot cheaper than javea more spanish but lots of english on the coast, so perhaps a largish town between elche and the coast might be a compromise. Wow cazzy 220 euros a month sounds good, think i need to be in a bigger community though, but i will definatley have a think about it, do you know if there are english children at the local school, and is there a big town nearby? thank you so much both of you xxxx


The british kids have all moved to the senior school now, I think there only about 30 kids in the village primary school, but they have had english kids there so are prepared for it.


----------



## maro4me (Feb 4, 2009)

*hi*



chris said:


> Hi jo jo i hear you have sun today, has that brightened your spirits! we have grey skies as usual. I take your point about what you see on the net is not suitable when you see it in person. Would love more money for a property, cant do it, not with keeping 2 houses going, as long as the area is clean and safe ideally quite i will take anything, well within reason, we can be fussy if it all works out on what and where we buy.


hi there i live in maro which is a gorgeous place right near the caves of nerja good bus route not sure about schools in the area but i know most schools provide a coach to pick up children and drop them off property in maro is cheap look on Spanish property for sale: Find 100,000 Spanish properties for sale for rental propertys good luck let me know how u get on x


----------



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

hi cazzy thank you so much for the extra info, my little boy does not want to go to a spanish school i know he is going to have problems, so need at least 1 child his age in school, just to ease him in a bit, other than that it sounds perfect, will keep considering this, thank you chris


----------



## Poddie (Mar 2, 2009)

*I too will like to move*

Hi, I'm new to the Forum and not too sure where to start, but I too want to move to Spain. We love Majorca but also around Javea/Denia/Calpe.

I have two young children (now 6 yrs and 8 yrs) and have been nurturing them to move to Spain. They have always enjoyed the holidays there and mix well with all nationalities. They love languages and currently know 'some' Spanish, German and French. I'm sure it wouldn't take them long to 'fit in'. 

I am currently at University, studying for a Degree in Podiatry (old name Chiropody), but can't seem to find any information about this in Majorca. My plan is to move there and rent a room in a salon. Somewhere where there are lots of Expats needing my services. I am currently training in Nail surgery and will, by the end of June, have my Certificate for administering Local Anaesthetics.

I am researching at the moment but looking for places to live (long term rental), school for the kids and business opportunities in my field. I'm not sure at the moment what my husband will do, job wise, probably be a house husband. We have enough funding for a couple of years to get established and plan to rent our house out in England.

Does anyone have any information that will assist my research? - Many thanks.
Poddie


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Poddie - make sure those "medical" certificates are recognised here before setting out. If they're not you could be lining yourself up for hassle if you ever had a complaint!.

I cant help with much else. But I have a nail that may need atention soon - so will be consulting my GP this week. 

You may find you'll need to get onto one of the private medical insurers lists - I'd suggest small clinics rather than salons I think for the surgery bit.


----------



## Poddie (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Chris, Thanks for your super quick reply. The Certificates are from Society of Chiropodist and Podiatrist in 'The use of Prescription only medicines and also Local Anaesthesia', so I will need to check them out. Thanks for the advice. Regards Poddie


----------

